# 6'0, 240lbs... bought a 169



## sparksnorth (Dec 25, 2014)

So I was researching what size board would be best, and when it came to rider weight, that was the main factor that led me to go with a board on the longer end of the spectrum. I ended up with a Burton Custom 169W. I also have a size 11 boot if that makes a difference.

I dont hit black diamonds really; still working on getting carving down and just improving general control/confidence; don't hit the park...

Anyways I picked it up and rode it today and it felt good (coming from a 159 K2 union that i've had for about 10 years, and also wasn't 240lbs when that was purchased) Anyways, was the 169 overkill? I was messing around with the burton board finder, of course after the purchase was made, and its recommending 163's...


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds fine to me? I'm 190 lb and ride 159-165.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

With size 11's u dont need a board 26.4 wide. I would be more concerned with that than the length, the effective edge is 131.5 which is ok for a guy your size. Most people would say u could go shorter but depends where u ride and what terrain u like to ride. If u get
a lot of pow 169 is fine. The 165W would be better at 26.2 wide. you could even go narrower to even like 25.7 Iwould think. a size 11 would prob work alright on a board in the higher 25's to low 26's.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

169 is a big ass board even at 240 when your just riding groomed runs. Especially if your riding a custom camber board. If your a fit 240 you could have a lot of fun on a 160 if you wanted to. Don't be afraid to get a small board. You might consider a lib as Magne helps us big guys ride a bit more relaxed.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea agree with rideinbend. I and another Michigan guy here (sabatoa) both go over 250 with bigger feet than you and I'm on a 166 and he's on a 163. We're mostly on groomers with an occasional pow day. You might be fine but you say you're still trying to get carving down so a 169 wide might be making that task harder than it has to be. But I mean if you're on a lot of pow you're probably good.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah...that is a sick board, but it is a huge beastly board to learn on. I have a 168 custom x...it is the best board I have ever owned, but I don't recommend anything like that for starting out. You will have a much easier time on something around 163 or 164 and you don't need a wide. Pretty much anything over 160 in normal width is going to be wide enough for size 11 boots.


----------



## sparksnorth (Dec 25, 2014)

Haha, oh well. Guess I can get a collection going and save it for the heavy powder days. 

I may pick up another one, though not as expensive. What would you guys suggest as far as brand and model go?


----------



## sparksnorth (Dec 25, 2014)

Is it really a big deal that I bought this bigger board? Is it just going to make it a little harder to get a good feel for riding or something?


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

I ride a 165w lib skunk ape @ 245 6'5 ....love it . Like the others have said a hybrid camber design allows the rider to have a shorter board while still maintaing stability. But it all depends on where you are , longer for pow and short for the ice/hardpack


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

It's not really that big of a deal . You might not even be able to tell the difference between 165 and 169. I know a lot of smaller people riding 169s and above but lIke I said that's usually for pow


----------



## sparksnorth (Dec 25, 2014)

What makes a larger board more difficult? Just harder to maneuver on because of its size? When I went yesterday, on the groomers, it felt better than my older 159. Maybe just due to better technology?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

sparksnorth said:


> What makes a larger board more difficult? Just harder to maneuver on because of its size? When I went yesterday, on the groomers, it felt better than my older 159. Maybe just due to better technology?


Well longer boards are normally stiffer to compensate for heavier riders.
Although, that's only generally speaking. Different riders have different styles and riding conditions are different so there is not really a set rule for how long a board should be by just looking at the weight of the rider.
I think as long as you feel comfortable for the way you ride, it's all good.
I rode a 158cm plank and I only weight 145lbs, that board would not flex at all. No flexing meaning you can't bend the board when turning meaning the side cut is useless. On the other hand, if you ride a too small of a board, the board would flex too much, causing the side cut bow too much which won't let you go fast without skidding.
Also the faster you ride, the higher centrifugal force applied to the board making it flex, thus stiffness comes in play.
It's very hard to tell someone what kind of board they should buy without knowing the whole story.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

The longer effective edge means u will be pushing against more snow, thus more effort. But it will be more stable at speed. If it feels good to you thats all that matters, have fun with it. Its a big board but at ur size u should be fine.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you didn't need a wide or anything bigger than about a 163, but, whatever floats yer boat. those extra few cm make a huge difference, and the W, but maybe not for what you are into


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

sparksnorth said:


> What makes a larger board more difficult? Just harder to maneuver on because of its size? When I went yesterday, on the groomers, it felt better than my older 159. Maybe just due to better technology?


They're all on crack, Snowmutt fuckin' brainwashed everyone in here into riding tiny little fuckin' girl decks.

the board you bought is perfect.


I'm about a buck 65, for everyday use I'm likin' 160-165cm.
I can & do ride short boards every once in a while.

Buy they're shit, meant for going really slow & spinning around like a retard, without leaving the snows surface.

Some people call em ground tricks:facepalm1:

Come on, they're fuckin' ballerina twirls. 

When it's real soft in the spring, I'll pull out a shorty for some pirouettes, but that's it. 

If you actually want to ride the thing, it'll be perfect.



I'm sure we'll here all sorts of shit after this post, all bull shit.

Wait until neni gets in here.

She's a tiny little chic, who slays mtn's on boards bigger than most dudes in here.

Isn't that right, ladies.


TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

was ridin when snowwolf was in diapers, and could care less what he ever said. what i said was from actual experince, not theory. the word 'perfect' has no meaning anymore, if that board is 'perfect' for him, then i guess anyhting would have been


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Since it is just a custom, I say try it. But you should have bought a regular width with size 11 boots, especially if they are new boots with reduced footprint. But I just checked and it is only 264 waist width, which is not ridiculously width (254 would have been plenty wide enough for size 11). If it was a custom x that size, I would say you might actually hurt yourself trying to learn on it if you get on some more advanced trails before you're ready.

I am about the same size, except my boots are size 12. I would not actually mind if my custom x was a little longer than 168. The only time the long length makes any difference to me is tree riding. But I have ripped my 168 in tight Appalachian trees when we actually had enough pow to try it, which is pretty tough on something that long compared to the tree riding I do out west. I don't have any problem doing some spins on long boards, but I really only try it when I can get some air. 

I actually agree to an extent on short boards being sort of stupid for bigger riders, but that is for experienced people. I think something a little on the short side will be easier for somebody inexperienced. 

I do like doing presses and flat ground stupid tricks occasionally, and I have a couple boards that are good for that. The sizes I have in my current quiver...2 @168, a 165, 164w (my new raygun, which is 268 width and a little wider than I really wanted), and 163w (which is my 'ballerina' type board and sucks for me when I want to rip...this one is being sold soon). 

-I have also been riding since many of the peeps on here were in diapers. I did ride stupidly short boards in my younger days when I was really into park riding, but I could still ride pretty damn fast on those stupid short boards. The first really nice brand new Burton board I got when I was kid was a 158 and I was only about 150 pounds at that time, it was tough for me to progress at spins and everything on that thing but it ripped. I rode boards as short as 153 back in the day, but I was 6' tall and only like 150-160 pounds. 164-165 is really the short as I will go these days with my weight hovering around 230-240 lbs.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

It's not a big deal at all. If you think you can ride it, then you will figure out how to ride it. I'm 6'6" 240lbs, I have a 67cm for cruising groomers, woods, and jumping stuff. I also ride 73cm for carving days, and a 72cm for all mountain. Don't let these fools stress you, it will be fine.


----------



## sparksnorth (Dec 25, 2014)

I think that's all I needed to hear, Red. If it takes me a bit longer then to manage it then so be it. Like I mentioned, it felt better than my older 159, so whatever. Just because it wasnt perfectly fitted doesn't mean that im now going to have a shitty time on the slopes right? Live and learn.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Wait until neni gets in here.
> 
> She's a tiny little chic, who slays mtn's on boards bigger than most dudes in here.


Well... that's bit exaggerated . I _do_ ride boards on the bigger side but that's kind of irrelevant in this thread INO cos my area of application is different. As well as yours . (You have hundreds of days under your belt; of course it's easy for _you_ to ride a big range of boards. It's abt the same as if I'd say common TT, hop on that young wild thoroughbred racehorse, no sweat, cos _I_ can ride it... - well... come to think abt it, it's a bad example, cos you're probably the type of guy who would hop on even if it'll kill you :laugh. 

Anyway, OP is learning and I never recommend boards on the bigger side for this. (I've been there, did learn on boards which were too big and it's not helpful for progression.)

OP, as speedjason already mentiones, it all comes down if you can bend the board in a turn. It'll flex if enough force is applied. Force comes primarily from your weight, but is enhanced by centrifugal force (the faster the more) and optimized by technique. That's why a beginner is better off with a shorter/softer board (not yet much help from speed and not yet the timing to get the most out of a turn). Then the "problem" with a too wide board is that you loose leverage, so you're reducing the amount of force applied on the edge.

OTOH, too short a board is not helpful for progression either (you can't ride dynamically due to too much force applied to the too short edge/too soft board). I reckon, your former one was too short and thus this new one feels superior to you. However, something inbetween may feel even better. 

All in all, a shorter more narrow board would probably be more _optimal_ for you at the moment. But this doesn't mean you can't ride it. It'll demand more accuracy and work from your side. Only you can evaluate, if you're a) ready and b) able to enjoy. As long as you have fun riding it and you're not getting frustrated cos you don't manage to ride it properly, it's the _right_ board. I can only advice you to try to be honest to yourself and evaluate yourself, if you're really having fun n progress, and not trying to defend the spent money.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sparksnorth said:


> Is it really a big deal that I bought this bigger board? *Is it just going to make it a little harder to get a good feel for riding or something?*





sparksnorth said:


> ….*Red. If it takes me a bit longer then to manage it then so be it. Like I mentioned, it felt better than my older 159, so whatever.* Just because it wasnt perfectly fitted doesn't mean that im now going to have a shitty time on the slopes right? Live and learn.


I think you've already reasoned out a pretty good answer to your own question there. As has been mentioned, with size 11's, you really didn't _need_ W board. But that being said, it doesn't preclude you from riding and progressing with that board.



neni said:


> ….Anyway, OP is learning and I never recommend boards on the bigger side for this. (I've been there, did learn on boards which were too big and it's not helpful for progression.)
> 
> OP, as speedjason already mentiones, it all comes down if you can bend the board in a turn. It'll flex if enough force is applied. Force comes primarily from your weight, but is enhanced by centrifugal force (the faster the more) and optimized by technique. That's why a beginner is better off with a shorter/softer board (not yet much help from speed and not yet the timing to get the most out of a turn). *Then the "problem" with a too wide board is that you loose leverage, so you're reducing the amount of force applied on the edge.
> *
> ...


neni has a _slew_ of very good points there. To give you something for comparison, my experience with long & short boards has been the exact _opposite_ of yours! I first learned to ride on a 163W, stiff, full camber board. I was 6' 190-200# at the time. With size 10.5 boots, so I _definitely_ didn't need a wide deck. However, I still learned how to ride on that board. I also managed to learn to butter, press & spin with that same board! (…on flat ground, no air!) I even learned to confidently ride switch on it!

Being a complete NooB, not knowing any better, I only came to this forum for research and advice *after* I had already managed to learn to ride, link turns and maneuver that board reasonably well,..? Only then did I learn that I was on a board that was probably less than "ideally" sized for me! But it was too late to do much about it. So, I rode what I had. 

I will say, the biggest issue you might notice could be the decrease in "leverage" you will have going edge to edge on the wide. I do not know the waist width of my board, and it sounds as if yours may be more of a mid wide than true wide. If so, this may be less of a problem for you than it was for me. 

I wound up having some fairly serious foot pain problems in the beginning because riding such a wide board in 10.5 (..soft.) boots, on MI icy groomers & snowcrete? I really needed to be "_Cranked In_" tight to both the boots and binders to be able to lever it up on edge! Later on however, better technique made that far less of an issue!

I rode my W, 163cm board exclusively for 1.5-2 seasons at which point I got my first reg. width 159cm flat rocker deck. _WOW!!_ What a difference! So light I hardly felt it hanging from my foot on the lift. And _agile,..??_ That thing went edge to edge so effortlessly,..! I almost ate shit a number of times before getting used to it! Soon after I bought a 157 NS Proto CT, and before long I was riding that board pretty much exclusively! 

I am convinced that learning on the size board I did, even tho it may not have been ideal for a beginner? I believe it forced me to learn proper technique in order to stay alive riding it!  :lol:

I also believe that riding those shorter, more maneuverable boards after learning on the Arbor? I believe that helped me to progress my riding even further. I got better at those flat ground tricks! I also learned to ride much more dynamically! I became more confident and comfortable riding and maneuvering at speed, and on all types of varying snow conditions. 

Then, this past spring, I rediscovered the benefits of having a long, stiff assed cambered deck for riding the chopped up, push piled, mogul'd out spring corn & slush! Where as my short, softer boards had me working _hard_ to stay up on them? My long, stiff, cambered Arbor Roundhouse literally _plowed_ up, over, around & right thru all those mounds of corned snow & ice. Riding my short decks in those conditions was absolutely _Frying_ my legs as I was bucked and bounced around by all that piled up spring crud? I found I didn't have to work nearly as hard to ride those same conditions on my Arbor. :jumping1:

I discovered that now,.. having more riding experience and having learned how to apply better technique? This let me enjoy the benefits of that longer board to a degree not possible when I was first learning to ride! I rode it faster, turned tighter, and with less effort than was possible for me before.

My TLDR point here is this,..! For you, coming from years of riding a shorter, softer deck? Even tho as neni has already pointed out, You will certainly need to pay more attention to applying proper technique when riding that board. In doing so, you may just discover that the increase in stability and edge hold you have with a longer board will give you the added confidence you need to progress your skills further. Allowing you to ride more confidently with better control than was possible before!

In short,.. If you like it and it feels good to you? Go ahead and ride the hell out of it and have a blast!


----------



## sparksnorth (Dec 25, 2014)

I honestly can tell that this board is of better quality, and im not just trying to defend spent money - its significantly more sensitive than my 159. I find that just a little pressure from my toes or heels gets the board to respond. My 159 was not like that at all. With my 159 (old k2 Union from 2000 by the way if I didn't mention earlier), literally took throwing my upper body weight back to go from toe side to heel side, and when I last rode the 159, I was only about 200lbs. Also, no matter how i positioned that rear binding, I always felt like my back foot was in the snow, and acting like a brake. I dont mean that my foot was literally in the snow, but that my body weight was just pushing it into the ground. Like imagine driving a car while also having the parking brake on, or having really fat people in the back seat. The board was just slow.

Still, I do feel like I KIND OF have the same issue going from toe to heel, but this board hauls ass. Going from toe to heel is easier than it was on the 159, but it does kind of feel contrived, meaning that I feel like it takes more effort than it should. If that's the case, and since this new board is wider, does that mean on powder days it will be easier? Also, btw, the 159 in powder was absolute garbage. 

Another thing that should be noted was that for the new board, I didn't set it up myself. I gave $15 to the kid at the shop and he set it up (time constraints on my end). He had the front foot forward past the reference point which I thought was strange after reading about basic setup, and I cant remember the angles he had set, so I just went ahead and re-setup the bindings after that first day. I got Burton Malavitas by the way. The kid also didnt adjust the highbacks or anything like that (with my boot in the binding, I had about a quarter of an inch of space between the back of my boot and the highback. NExt time, that wont be an issue following my adjustments, so maybe that will make the toe to heel transitions that much better?).

Another thing I noticed, is with my ten year old boots. I have quite a bit of heel lift when im riding toe side - literally that my heels are up off the bottom of the boot. I found some post about ordering some heel lifts and ankle supports from togar.com or whatever the site is, so when those arrive, that should help as well.


To chomps, you being 6'0 200lbs and riding that 157 sounds absolutely insane atm being that you said you can ride that guy in all conditions now. I assume you need to make binding adjustments going from groomers to heavy powder days?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sparksnorth said:


> ….Another thing I noticed, is *with my ten year old boots. I have quite a bit of heel lift when im riding toe side - literally that my heels are up off the bottom of the boot.* I found some post about ordering some heel lifts and ankle supports from togar.com or whatever the site is, so when those arrive, that should help as well.
> 
> 
> To chomps, y*ou being 6'0 200lbs and riding that 157 sounds absolutely insane atm being that you said you can ride that guy in all conditions now. I assume you need to make binding adjustments going from groomers to heavy powder days?*


First,.. *10 year old boots??* Get new boots. Ones that fit you properly! You are definitely going to need a good fit riding a wide board! Any heel lift is going to make turning that thing way harder than it needs to be.

Second,.. I was 190-200 lbs. back in 2011 when I bought the Arbor. I was closer to 220 by the time I bought the 157 Proto. (_…it's a blunted tip board so it has about the same effective edge as a 159cm deck._) Even so, last season I weighed in at around 235-240 lbs. So I am _way_ over the "official" mnfr's weight guidelines for those boards. Even so, I manage quite well on them in all sorts of conditions. None of those size charts should be considered to be Hard & fast rules!! Guidelines is all they are! 

Having said that,.. I do believe I am probably reaching the limit for what I can do on them. I am riding much faster nowadays and it is noticeably easier to wash out and loose an edge when carving a hard turn at speed. …I have no doubt some of that, maybe even most of it, is me and my technique. But considering my weight and that they are fairly flexible boards? There is going to be a limit to how well they will perform under those circumstances. 

Finally,.. riding in MI. We don't get any "Heavy POW" days.    I _was_ lucky enough to be on the hill two years back when we got 18-24" of light, dry fresh overnight. I rode the 157 Proto all day in that without making any changes to my setup. It handled beautifully. Just shifted my weight more towards the rear foot and that was all I needed. It might prove to be different in waist deep, but up to my knees,..? No Prob! :hairy:

In POW,.. the width of your board shouldn't be a problem as far as requiring any excess effort to turn it. Making turns while surfing thru pow, you generally use much more subtle movements. Shifting and pivoting your weight around your rear foot! You aren't going to need to "lever' the deck up on it's edge for that. In fact, the width will likely provide better float for you when you get into the deep stuff.

So once again, have fun on the new ride,.. and _seriously? _New Boots!! Get some!  :hairy:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Im 195 6'4 and just bought this jibsaw in 157. Thing is a noodle .


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Jibsaw. (Ignore this, it's just to fill space)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Redline said:


> Jibsaw. (Ignore this, it's just to fill space)


Why is that?

He's a 200 pounder riding a 157.

Seems right in line with everyone else's comments.

Why the fuck did you open your mouth?


TT


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Why is that?
> 
> He's a 200 pounder riding a 157.
> 
> ...


Thanks timmy. haters be hatin.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Thanks timmy. haters be hatin.


He's not hating you ******, he rides epic Canadian steeps and sees the value in a big board. Not every situation that requires a big board early in your Progression. It all depends on terrain and the angle of steeps your riding. 

If your in a place that has fun terrain that has plenty of features, no need for a huge board. If your riding long groomers and that's it,a big board will teach you how to shred some corduroy. Your board will always be relative to your terrain.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay, ******. 

He's not the only one riding Canadian steeps, ******. 

He probably blows like most of us, so it doesn't even matter ******. 

Long boards are not fun. :facepalm1:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I bought custom wide 169..im 230lb at 6.4 will se how it goes.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

sparksnorth said:


> Is it really a big deal that I bought this bigger board? Is it just going to make it a little harder to get a good feel for riding or something?


I'm 185 and ride 159-166 or so...

Remember that once you get into carving, pretty much the longer the better.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I'm 185 and ride 159-166 or so...
> 
> Remember that once you get into carving, pretty much the longer the better.


That is if he can go fast enough.:embarrased1:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

blunted_nose said:


> .....Long boards are not fun. :facepalm1:


I read through this thread and did not want to get drawn into the argument about length, & I won't now. 

But this quote blows my mind. 

Timmytard's post on the 2nd page pretty much nails what snowboarding is and is not to me, and I have been doing it for a long time. 

Ultimately, as other have said, just go with what feels good to you, but to say long boards are not fun, that's hilarious. 

To the OP, FWIW, your board is not too long for you. If you have to grow into it a bit, then it will make you a better rider.

Edit: I just did the Burton Board finder for kicks and plugged-in my stats , using the most aggressive settings. It recommended a length for me that is 10 CM shorter than what I actually ride. I have ridden boards that are that short and don't like them.

Did a lot of changing of parameters, getting whack results, I think the calculator is full of $&**^


----------



## sparksnorth (Dec 25, 2014)

Haha. Thanks deagol. That godforsaken tool put me in my funk.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

sparksnorth said:


> Haha. Thanks deagol. That godforsaken tool put me in my funk.


It will soon be the huge board that will put you in your funk, but you don't need internet to find that out.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Sparksnorth, don't worry about a big board. I am usually 155 to 160 lbs and ride a 164 CM just fine. You said you were not into park, so the length should not hold you back, especially if you want to get into freeriding. 

Refer to Timmytard's post on page 2. To use his terminology, if you don't want to be a ballerina, go bigger. I think the Burton Board Finder was programmed by someone who wants everyone to be ballerinas...

maybe it saves them material costs if everyone rides shorter boards?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> ...Refer to Timmytard's post on page 2. To use his terminology,* if you don't want to be a ballerina, go bigger. I think Burton wants everyone to be ballerinas...*


…but they all look soo cute in their Tu Tu's!!!! 
:hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> Edit: I just did the Burton Board finder for kicks and plugged-in my stats , using the most aggressive settings. It recommended a length for me that is 10 CM shorter than what I actually ride. I have ridden boards that are that short and don't like them.
> 
> Did a lot of changing of parameters, getting whack results, I think the calculator is full of $&**^


LAMO, did the same for what I nornally ride (non "ballerina" and it puts me on a 144 :rofl3::rofl3:

Now see, the real fun just starts, as I was actually just today looking for a suitable "ballerina" board, found an incredible good deal on a 145 Burton Lipstick but I seriously struggled cos I thought, by all means, freestyle=smaller blabla... that's just scarily tiny! 
But ok, I'll enter a new field, I know nothing of, so k, smaller may be better... But now that calculator claims that this tiny size would be perfect for aggressive BC expert riding?!? Not saying _I_ am an expert, I was just trying the most extreme categories  Thats ridiculous indeed. 

And the next lol: if I then look for an actual ballerina board, I tells me to get a 134 :eyetwitch2: lol. No. No way. Not even if it'd be the last board in earth. That calculator must be flawed.
Gonna get the 145 toy, I think...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, Neni, I did the same thing with the calculator parameters: went from park to backcountry and mellow to aggressive (leaving height, weight, experience unchanged), and the board length essentially stayed the same.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

deagol said:


> Yeah, Neni, I did the same thing with the calculator parameters: went from park to backcountry and mellow to aggressive (leaving height, weight, experience unchanged), and the board length essentially stayed the same.


these online calculators are designed for the entry level riders, to give them a basis to help them determine what board to buy. For the purpose they serve they do fine, an entry level rider is not going to benefit any by upsizing the 3 to 5cm or whatever the preference for the big hill the way an experienced rider will, for one they cant the big hill and second if they do its not going to need anything that warrants performance.

And lets be honest what rider who actually knows what they are doing use a online calculator to determine what board to buy?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> LAMO, did the same for what I nornally ride (non "ballerina" and it puts me on a 144 :rofl3:
> 
> Now see, the real fun just starts, as I was actually just today looking for a suitable "ballerina" board, found an incredible good deal on a 145 Burton Lipstick but I seriously struggled cos I thought, by all means, freestyle=smaller blabla... that's just scarily tiny!
> 
> ...


Neni, All I know is this,...!!! The second you do get your ballerina board?? We most definitely expect _*PICS*_ of you riding in *your* TuTu!!! :rofl3: :cheer: :rofl4: :hairy:

It keeps getting repeated, so I guess I'll join in on all the redundancy! At 250+ easy when fully geared up? I ride a 157 Proto all day long in all sorts of midwest conditions. From a few good inches of occasional fresh, to ice, slush, and everything in between! I not only do ok! I've even managed to progress on that board. 

Am I an expert shredder? Pffft! Far from it. Are there limits to what I can do on or with that board so far over the recommended weight range? Probably! But so far that hasn't seemed to slow me down much. I have a much longer ride for those times it's appropriate and useful. 

My first two seasons, I learned some good, proper riding technique starting out with that much longer board which I firmly believe has served me well as I tried shorter, more lively, ballerina boards!  (...I look atrocious in a TuTu, btw!) :lol:

Ride whatcha got, whatcha like, whatever you can get your hands on, whatever you feel confident or comfortable on! Ride whatever gets you out on the hill and have a Fuckin' Ball doin' it!!! :jumping1:

:hairy:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Ride whatcha got, whatcha like, whatever you can get your hands on, whatever you feel confident or comfortable on! Ride whatever gets you out on the hill and have a Fuckin' Ball doin' it!!! :jumping1:
> 
> :hairy:



+1

this

the only thing that matters...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> I read through this thread and did not want to get drawn into the argument about length, & I won't now.
> 
> But this quote blows my mind.
> 
> ...



Some times you have to embellish things to get your point across.

The easy answer.
A quiver.

don't let the name fool ya, hahaha.

It's like calling that huge fat guy "Tiny"
Or the bald guy "Curly"



TT


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

It's remarkable how close this thread is to the one I made when I was looking at a 181 a while back.

I've ridden my 181 at anywhere from 250+lbs down to 215lbs, I love it. I also have ridden my 164 at around the same weights, lots of fun. There's some guy on here who is around 290 and rides something in the low 160s high 150s. I'd call him a loon but he has fun and likes it.

Ride what you want, ride your friends' boards if you want to try something you don't have and can't demo. What you ride doesn't have nearly the impact on how much fun you have as some people would have you think.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Why is that?
> 
> He's a 200 pounder riding a 157.
> 
> ...


He bought a JIBsaw and was surprised it was a noodle.

Seems as if a soft noodly board would be an inherent trait to a board with jib in the name.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Redline said:


> He bought a JIBsaw and was surprised it was a noodle.
> 
> Seems as if a soft noodly board would be an inherent trait to a board with jib in the name.


It's not a noodle, I've ridden it.

Had a demo on it for about 3 hours.

It was fuckin' awesome.

I had been riding a Burton Hero, which up until then, was the best board I've ever ridden. Landed my first back flip on it. Sweet ride.
It was still shiny and brand new.

I never rode it again, after riding the Jibsaw. 
It sucked, i needed to get rid of it before I scratched it all up.

All they had to demo was a 55 I would've gone 160 if they had it.

It's not a jib board in the least.


TT


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep. totally not a noodle. Actually held me up quite well. I like it as well.:hairy:

for 157 the edge hold and carving on it was fantastic. Maybe a little unstable at really high speeds but that's obvious because of size. For the price i paid i love it but will probably pick up a bigger board as well. maybe a 162 or 163


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Shred more. Get on more boards. Dont drink too much of the short board kool-aid crap. Just shred, wtf


----------

